# Looking for 2 skulls arguing...



## Death Wraith (Aug 31, 2005)

I'd like to set up a couple hacked Borii and I'm looking for a nice soundtrack/routine for them, one voice in the right channel and one voice in the left channel. I saw a video a few days ago that was pretty nice, two skulls laying in a graveyard arguing and insulting each other with corny jokes. Can anyone share something like this or point me in a direction?

DW


----------



## woody (Aug 22, 2006)

I have jokes and a couple of songs if you want them, let me know


----------



## indianaholmes (Feb 13, 2005)

How about an Abbott and Costello parody of who's on first(who's on the first slab?) done by kevin ambrogio here at the bottom of the page; Who's On First?
This has right and left stereo voices and is about ten minutes long.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*voice over*

I produced a voice over for someone who has two 3 axis skulls and in which the two skulls were telling joke and making fun of each other. Since it is already produced I could sell it at half the price or you can send me a script and I make you a custom voice over.

Discount Voice Overs - Halloween voice over specialist - Home


----------



## indeva (Aug 24, 2008)

What would half price be? I might be interested.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

I just listened to the clip and it mentions the Haunt name. I would have to re-produce the voice over. Send me a rough script and I'll give you a quote.
Check out my site Discount Voice Overs - Halloween voice over specialist - Home my prices are on the home page.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*Joking Skeleton Voice Over*

I created a new voice over with two skeletons telling jokes. It has a greeting to the TOTs at the beginning and ends with sinister Happy Halloween. It is 50 seconds long with one skelly on the left channel and one on the right. Custom made price is $30, I'll sell it for $15 as is. Call me at 508.744.6799 and I'll play you the clip over the phone.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*Joking Skelly Link*



djchrisbaker said:


> I created a new voice over with two skeletons telling jokes. It has a greeting to the TOTs at the beginning and ends with sinister Happy Halloween. It is 50 seconds long with one skelly on the left channel and one on the right. Custom made price is $30, I'll sell it for $15 as is. Call me at 508.744.6799 and I'll play you the clip over the phone.


Here is the link to the clip. I put a scratching FX over it to protect the file. If you would like it clean PM me or contact me thru my site. http://www.discountvoiceovers.com/soundfx/JokingSkelliesProtected.mp3


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Good job dj!!!


----------

